# Monitoring temperature while in game



## Scarlet (Jul 8, 2005)

Is there a way to monitor the temperature of my CPU/Video card while playing a game? I'm using Everest at the moment, but I notice the temperatures drop dramatically when I leave a game. It's hard to gauge the real temperature.

Are there programs that actually keep a log of temperatures or displays text on top of the game?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if you have an nvidia card you can use the evga precision utility.that will be gpu only it has an on screen display for temps.


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks that works perfectly


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Another option is simply to have Everest running before you start the game, then when you exit the game, do so as quickly as possible, to catch the temperatures before they drop. Not as accurate, but still works for the most part...


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Use everest's Logging system.
File> Preferences. In the logging menu select/check the box "Log sensor reading to HTML log file" and create a log file somewhere (Desktop).
Then select what you want to log.
Logging will begin automatically, Everest records the lowest temp to highest and works out the averages. Also gives you a time frame when these temps occurred.


----------

